# Coffee mop for spiral hams



## emtee (Dec 21, 2007)

As spiral cut hams have a reputation for drying out during smoking, I have found a delectable solution that will keep them moist and tender without overpowering the ham flavor that we seek. I use this mop recipe on the half hour during the smoke and, since most spiral hams are pre-cooked, they only require two to three hours to come to temperature. The original recipe called for instant coffee granules and was thick and used as a finishing glaze. My version is "watered down" so as to run freely into the slices.

Coffee Mop

Â¼ C maple Pancake Syrup
1 T Worcestershire sauce
1 T Dry Mustard
Â½ C Brown Sugar
2 T Cider Vinegar
2 C VERY STRONG Coffee (or to your taste)

Make the coffee as usual in a coffee maker, but I use two to three times the normal amount of grounds for drinking. Then simply combine the remaining ingredients and simmer until sugar melts. 

Smoke ham on itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s side as usual at around 175F to 200F using wood of your preference. Insert long Â¼" dowels through the ham to prevent spiral slices from sagging like a deck of cards. Use a drip pan under the meat since this is a very thin mixture. But itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s worth the drips.

Enjoy!


----------



## jts70 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Sounds great I will be trying it very soon


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing emtee, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## chadpole (Dec 21, 2007)

That sounds very good.......I'll be trying this one!


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 21, 2007)

emtee, thank you very much for sharing.  I'm smoking a ham on New Years Day and I plan on using this recipe.  My Mom used to make a gravy that I recall having the name of Red Eye gravy.  I also remember it having coffee in it.  It sure was good so I'm looking forward to trying this one.  Thanks again!


----------



## justmeanddrln2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing, as a newbie to smoking, I am looking for all the help I can get!


----------



## xtexan (Dec 21, 2007)

I use coffee in my brisket rub, turns out great!


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, friend. I really like the sound of this one and I expect to try it out real soon. This one is saved to my permanent "Must Try ASAP" recipe file. Thanks again.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2010)

can someone interpret the amounts used in emtee's recipe please.

I am assuming the its a 1/4 of syrup, and a 1/2 cup brown sugar.


----------



## corn cob (Apr 3, 2010)

That's how I would interpret it.......


Luck!


----------

